# FOTOS DE CHIMBOTE Y NUEVO CHIMBOTE DE NOCHE



## pipo2277

FOTOS DE CHIMBOTE
Plaza 28 de Julio










El Malecon










camino a la Plaza de Armas










Plaza de Armas





































Municipalidad 










Universidad Los Angeles


----------



## pipo2277

NUEVO CHIMBOTE










Plaza de Armas de Nuevo Chimbote




























En esta foto de puede apreciar un poco la Catedral en construccion


----------



## Jose Perez

Las fotos estan buenas aunque borrozas.Veo interesantes piletas en la plaza de Nuevo Chimbote,tambien hay como un edificio que no se aprecia bien en la primera foto de Nuevo Chimbote,que es?Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## skyperu34

que bien se ve de noche chimbote, especialmente la parte nueva...


----------



## **Rape**

pipo2277 said:


> NUEVO CHIMBOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esta foto es de chimbote!!!! esta en pardo!


----------



## pipo2277

**Rape** said:


> pipo2277 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NUEVO CHIMBOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esta foto es de chimbote!!!! esta en pardo!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry,mi sobrina me envio estas fotos, ya casi ni me acuerdo donde queda , si mas no me equivoco es el Hotel CAN TUN o algo por el estilo que esta en la avenida Bolognesi o que es???
> Trate de hacer lo posible por aclarar las fotos lo mas que pude, es dificil que las fotos tomadas de noche salgan bien, tienes que tener una camara buena y saberla maniobrar muy bien, pero no se ve tan mal verdad??
Click to expand...


----------



## CATEQUIL

pipo2277 said:


> **Rape** said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry,mi sobrina me envio estas fotos, ya casi ni me acuerdo donde queda , si mas no me equivoco es el Hotel CAN TUN o algo por el estilo que esta en la avenida Bolognesi o que es???
> Trate de hacer lo posible por aclarar las fotos lo mas que pude, es dificil que las fotos tomadas de noche salgan bien, tienes que tener una camara buena y saberla maniobrar muy bien, pero no se ve tan mal verdad??
> 
> 
> 
> es el Hotel San Felipe, que tambien tiene un casino en el primer piso, por eso tantas luces.
Click to expand...


----------



## Libidito

Muy buenas las fotos sobre todo las de nuevo chimbote. Esa plaza ta muy kay:


----------



## CATEQUIL

Aqui una pequeña colaboracion del malecon...


----------



## **Rape**

bueno, colocare fotos que encontre en el espacio de un amigo, ahi van:


----------



## perupd

Que tal huachafada...y encima las letras están mal hechas y no guardan proporción...


----------



## -*Casa Saboya*-

Que bien se ve las zonas de CHIMBOTE . las fuentes evocan arte . esplendido de verdad


----------



## rafo18

A chimbote se le puede definir de la sgte manera:Una ciudad de 350 000 hab. con aire de pueblo rural costeño y con algunos chispasos de "modernidad" mal diseñados y recargados.


----------



## Jose Antonio

personalmente me gusta, veo mucho mejor a chimbote que hace 5 años cuando lo visite


----------



## *ClauDia*

:doh: :doh: :doh: de mal gusto estas letras :nono: :nono: no se puede ser tan huachafo..

Y las demas fotos mmm.. pasan piola


----------



## Ebesness

Que chevere ver fotos de noche en Chimbote. No me gusta ese horroroso muro que dice "plaza mayor" en la plaza del distrito de N. Chimbote. Siempre sera horrible ese "cartel" ante mis ojos, pero la plaza es una de las mas bonitas que vi quitandole esto. Muy buenas fotos, especialmente las de el malecon de noche.


----------



## J Block

Las plazas en sí no están tan mal. El malecón luce ok, me gusta los materiales que usaron, el adoquinado tambien. Esos postes de luz están en algo.

Lo que detesto a más no poder es ese portal con esas letras espantosas en la Plaza de Armas de Nuevo Chimbote.


----------



## J Block

Aquí algunos consejos:









Eliminar reja alrededor de la pileta y apagar las piletas. Con el monumento y las luminarias interesantes recargando el ambiente un simple espejo de agua sin bombas de agua es lo adecuado. 









Tirar abajo portal. Luce recontra huachafo.









Despintar columnas y dejarlas de color cemento.









Cambiar faroles









Rejas y luminarias me gustan mucho, no haría nada aquí...salvo por el color de las luminarias. Lucen mejor en color cemento.









El diseño de la pileta ya está bastante pasado de moda. Esas luces verdes me parecen realmente espantosas. Eliminarlas inmediatamente. 









Otra vez la obsesión por pintar todo. Estas luminarias lucen mejor de color cemento.









Demasiadas luminarias de diferentes estilos. Eliminar las redondas, son muy ordinarias. Todas las luminarias deben ser simples variaciones del mismo estilo. Aquí parece que las diseñaron diferentes arquitectos.









Aquí las luminarias lucen bien, pero los toldos de concreto la malograron. Luce demasiado recargado. Cambiar toldos de cemento por unos de acero inoxidable y a la vez cambiar el diseño de las bancas. A la vez dejar más espacio entre las bancas. Se trató de hacer algo inovador pero el resultado no fue muy positivo. 

Esos son mis consejos para el alcalde de Chimbote.


----------



## Juan1912

Deberíoan sacar esa wevada donde dice "Plaza mayor" ....y para colmo le ponen comillas....a la miercoles....


----------



## **Rape**

J Block said:


> Aquí algunos consejos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eliminar reja alrededor de la pileta y apagar las piletas. Con el monumento y las luminarias interesantes recargando el ambiente un simple espejo de agua sin bombas de agua es lo adecuado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tirar abajo portal. Luce recontra huachafo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despintar columnas y dejarlas de color cemento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cambiar faroles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rejas y luminarias me gustan mucho, no haría nada aquí...salvo por el color de las luminarias. Lucen mejor en color cemento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El diseño de la pileta ya está bastante pasado de moda. Esas luces verdes me parecen realmente espantosas. Eliminarlas inmediatamente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otra vez la obsesión por pintar todo. Estas luminarias lucen mejor de color cemento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demasiadas luminarias de diferentes estilos. Eliminar las redondas, son muy ordinarias. Todas las luminarias deben ser simples variaciones del mismo estilo. Aquí parece que las diseñaron diferentes arquitectos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí las luminarias lucen bien, pero los toldos de concreto la malograron. Luce demasiado recargado. Cambiar toldos de cemento por unos de acero inoxidable y a la vez cambiar el diseño de las bancas. A la vez dejar más espacio entre las bancas. Se trató de hacer algo inovador pero el resultado no fue muy positivo.
> 
> Esos son mis consejos para el alcalde de Chimbote.




tratare de imprimirlo y se lo dare personalmente (si es que se puede)

jajajajajajaja----:rofl:


----------



## Carlos_"U"

se ve bien chimbote, especialmente nuevo chimbote.


----------



## W!CKED

Que chevere se ve su plaza, las piletas me gustan.. una pregunta.. todavia no acaban de construir la catedral? creo que ya lleva tiempo


----------



## **Rape**

lleva como 4 o 5 años creo algo asi!


----------



## walymr

Estimado
Esa plaza hace muchos años no se llama "28 de Julio" ahora se llama "Plaza GRAU".
Todos los 08 de octubre la Marina Organiza desfiles en sus alrededores, además de colocar adornos y homenajes florales.

El Malecon también se llama: "Malecon Grau"

Saludos.




pipo2277 said:


> FOTOS DE CHIMBOTE
> Plaza 28 de Julio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Malecon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camino a la Plaza de Armas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaza de Armas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Municipalidad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universidad Los Angeles


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me gustaron las fotos nocturnas.


----------



## Alejo85

buena ciudad lo malo el olor , aunq te acostumbras creo


----------



## CATEQUIL

Este es el local de Elektra que esta en plena construccion, al parece va a ser la tienda comercial mas grande de chimbote.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Chèveres las fotos nocturnas y muy buena la informaciòn CAtequil


----------



## El Bajopontino

Sí, para la idea que todos teniamos de Chimbote, la ciudad esta mejorando, y bueno, deberían seguir los consejos de JBlock.


----------



## Ebesness

donde queda eso que nunca lo vi? Es reciente? En la segunda foto en la parte izquierda se ve un edificio que parece la corte. Es una esquina en pardo?


----------



## CATEQUIL

Ebesness said:


> donde queda eso que nunca lo vi? Es reciente? En la segunda foto en la parte izquierda se ve un edificio que parece la corte. Es una esquina en pardo?


Esta en la esquina de Pardo con Aviacion, a un par de cuadras de la Corte. La foto la tome el sabado 21 desde la av. Aviacion. En ese local antes habia una panaderia pequeña rodeada de un pequeño terminal terrestre.


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Buen aporte unplugged.


----------



## CATEQUIL

Aqui un pequeño avance de la Tienda de Elektra (fotos sab 28 oct).
Vista desde la Av. Pardo, la cual tambien esta en remodelacion:








Aqui desde la Av. Aviacion.


----------



## CATEQUIL

Aperturaron algunas cuadras de la remodelada Av. Pardo, aqui un par de fotos de hoy (19 Nov) muuuy temprano. En el post anterior se ve una foto de cuando estaba en remodelación.


----------



## rafo18

¿No creen que esos postes se ven muy disforsados?, si querian algo mas contemporaneo ubisen buscado otro diseño.


----------



## cibert

estan bien los postes inclinados , deberia ser de otro color y el piso enlosetado, mejoraria bastante.


----------



## Pocas Cosas

unplugged tu vives en Chimbote?


----------



## CATEQUIL

Pocas Cosas said:


> unplugged tu vives en Chimbote?


Trabajo en Chimbote, los sabados y domingos lo paso en Trujillo.


----------



## skyperu34

interesantes tus tomas catequil, cada vez veo nuevas facetas del puerto....!


----------



## Germinal

cibert said:


> estan bien los postes inclinados , deberia ser de otro color y el piso enlosetado, mejoraria bastante.


Si ese corredor central hubiera sido convertido en jardin hubiera quedado muy bien, pero con cemento liso no me gusta nada... No se porque las autoridades tienen la mania de plantar tanto cemento!


----------



## Lavoe81

edited


----------



## J Block

El cemento pasa piola, simple, no recargado.

Lo que deberían hacer es plantar más árboles en los costados de la avenida y cambiar esos viejos postes de luz. Los nuevos están en algo, pero personalmente los hubiera dejado de color cemento.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Si faltan plantas, de ahì no me disgusta como han trabajado el ornamento de las luminarias. Pero el color DIOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS el color!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! porque siempre se usan esos tonos?????' ya basta. 

Será que las plantas estàn demasiado caras???? hmmmm


----------



## Vane de Rosas

CATEQUIL said:


> Trabajo en Chimbote, los sabados y domingos lo paso en Trujillo.


Bravo Catequil, porque no haces un thread sobre esta obra y su avance en Proyectos¿??????? anda, coloca las fotos que tienes acà y anda dàndole forma al proyecto del local de Elektra


----------



## CATEQUIL

Vane de Rosas said:


> Bravo Catequil, porque no haces un thread sobre esta obra y su avance en Proyectos¿??????? anda, coloca las fotos que tienes acà y anda dàndole forma al proyecto del local de Elektra


Elektra ya aperturo, jejeje , oajala pueda darme una vuelta y tomar unas fotos y si no sera para el otro sabado.


----------



## **Rape**

Ya que estamos con Chimbote aqui dejo dos fotos de los rascacielos::lol:


----------



## Pocas Cosas

**Rape** said:


> Ya que estamos con Chimbote aqui dejo dos fotos de los rascacielos::lol:


Me gustan los rascacielos ::lol:


----------



## Ebesness

*Update*

Ya que aca estan las ultimas fotos del elektra que estaba en construccion, les dejo esta foto. Me la mando mi primo hace unos dias....

Elektra










Av. Pardo










De estas dos construcciones no tengo idea que seran



















Saludos a todos...


----------



## Alejo85

bonitas fotos del boulevard , peor tendirna que mejorar las areas verdes


----------



## alfredovasquezm

rafo18 said:


> A chimbote se le puede definir de la sgte manera:Una ciudad de 350 000 hab. con aire de pueblo rural costeño y con algunos chispasos de "modernidad" mal diseñados y recargados.


Bueno no nos critiques tanto, Nos encontramos asi por la desidia de nuestros alcaldes y la derivacion de todos nuestros recursos a TRUJILLO, Pero eso se ve en todas la ciudades y Arequipa no es indiferente para ser la 2da ciudad de un pais que tiene un gran PBI esta lejos de competir con ciudades pequeñas de otros paises...


----------



## walymr

alfredovasquezm said:


> Bueno no nos critiques tanto, Nos encontramos asi por la desidia de nuestros alcaldes y la derivacion de todos nuestros recursos a TRUJILLO, Pero eso se ve en todas la ciudades y Arequipa no es indiferente para ser la 2da ciudad de un pais que tiene un gran PBI esta lejos de competir con ciudades pequeñas de otros paises...


Eso es muy cierto.

El Peruano promedio critica cuando no se hace nada y también cuando se hace, si nos fijaramos un poco mas en las ciudades donde vivimos no vamos a ver muchas diferencias.
Por suerte CHIMBOTE ha sido trazada como una ciudad Moderna,
Hasta donde tengo conocimiento se piensa construir un mercado MAYORISTA en 14 hectareas de Terreno, una de las primeras VIA EXPRESA (circunvalación) en provincias, la prolongación de la OBRA del MALECON GRAU.

Y leyendo algunos diarios para el 2008 METRO debe estar poniendo una de sus sucursales en nuestro querido puerto. También en una entrevista que salió publicada en el DIARIO DE CHIMBOTE "SAGA y SODIMAC" planean la construcción de sus tiendas para fines del 2007. Esperemos entonces con paciencia.

AH, los WONG compraron 15 terrenos en provincias para hacer sus tiendas bajo la denominación METRO, entre otras ciudades mencionadas aparecen Trujillo, Chiclayo, Piura.

Mientras mas inversión PERUANA haya es mejor.

Saludos


----------



## Marsupilami

pienso que j block debería ser el alcalde, porque el actual tiene el gusto conectado con el intestino grueso.
la ciudad no se ve mal, ni las plazas tampoco. lo que pienso es que está bobrecargada con detalles, y es ahí cuando se empieza a ver mal.


----------



## pedro1011

Wácala. Qué feo comentario, Marsu. :bash: 
Pero coincido contigo en lo del asesor del alcalde, y en lo de las propuestas de JBlock. Parece que en esa ciudad se está poniendo bastante empeño por modernizarla, pero, por ese afán desmedido, se está incurriendo en algunos excesos (demasiadas figuras, demasiadas luces, demasiados colores, pintar lo que debería permanecer al natural, demasiado cemento, etc). La intención es buena, pero sería mejor si no se recargara la ciudad con tantos adornos.
Sin embargo, es interesante que ésta haya decidido destacarse por su estilo innovador. Eso no ocurre muy seguido en el país (donde hay un culto obsesivo por lo tradicional), y me parece meritorio.
Por último, creo que la ciudad debería tomar medidas radicales para extirpar de una vez por todas ese feo olor a pescado que la caracteriza. El hecho de que allí estén las principales harineras del país no es motivo para que el olor persista, pues hay tecnologías que permiten virtualmente eliminarlo.
Seguiremos al tanto de Chimbote, que se está convirtiendo en una ciudad interesante.


----------



## walymr

Estimado
Conoces Chimbote? o solo has pasado por ahi?... si conoces Chimbote comentame algo al respecto.

Saludos.



pedro1011 said:


> Wácala. Qué feo comentario, Marsu. :bash:
> Pero coincido contigo en lo del asesor del alcalde, y en lo de las propuestas de JBlock. Parece que en esa ciudad se está poniendo bastante empeño por modernizarla, pero, por ese afán desmedido, se está incurriendo en algunos excesos (demasiadas figuras, demasiadas luces, demasiados colores, pintar lo que debería permanecer al natural, demasiado cemento, etc). La intención es buena, pero sería mejor si no se recargara la ciudad con tantos adornos.
> Sin embargo, es interesante que ésta haya decidido destacarse por su estilo innovador. Eso no ocurre muy seguido en el país (donde hay un culto obsesivo por lo tradicional), y me parece meritorio.
> Por último, creo que la ciudad debería tomar medidas radicales para extirpar de una vez por todas ese feo olor a pescado que la caracteriza. El hecho de que allí estén las principales harineras del país no es motivo para que el olor persista, pues hay tecnologías que permiten virtualmente eliminarlo.
> Seguiremos al tanto de Chimbote, que se está convirtiendo en una ciudad interesante.


----------



## pipo2277

*Chimbote esta creciendo rapidamente*

Yo vivi en Chimbote por muchos años y cuando volvi me quede impresionado de ver como en menos de 5 años cuantas cosas han cambiado si se esta modernizando , la poblacion se esta acrecentando rapidamente, es mas la pesca no esta en sus mejores momentos, muchas vedas debido a la sobre explotacion del mar , es mas casi ya no apesta porque ahora las fabricas no producen tanto como en antaño...lamentablemente la ubicacion de estas fabricas hizo que Chimbote creciera desordenadamente, pero nunca es tarde y creo se esta empezando por embellecer la cuidad aunque escandalosamente como en algunas casos dando un colorido particular pero a la vez creo que le da personalidad aunque no fuese lo ideal..ojala siga en ese camino y no se detenga con muchos nuevos proyectos como el estadio ..me atreveria a decir que Chimbote es actualmente la mejor cuidad de la costa despues de Trujillo, Callao y Piura quizas...que opinan?


----------



## pedro1011

walymr said:


> Estimado
> Conoces Chimbote? o solo has pasado por ahi?... si conoces Chimbote comentame algo al respecto.
> 
> Saludos.


Si tienes alguna objeción a mi comentario, especifica en qué punto.


----------



## carlos07

Puedo afirmar que el arquitecto que proyecta las obras de renovación urbana es el mismo, en las varias plazas y el malecon se ve el mismo estilo, muy recargado en equipamento urbano y color. Especialmente esos postes de luz... son muy feos... imaginen las plazas con postes comunes y con menos luces... se veran mejor.


----------



## Marsupilami

pedro1011 said:


> Wácala. Qué feo comentario, Marsu. :bash:
> Pero coincido contigo en lo del asesor del alcalde, y en lo de las propuestas de JBlock. Parece que en esa ciudad se está poniendo bastante empeño por modernizarla, pero, por ese afán desmedido, se está incurriendo en algunos excesos (demasiadas figuras, demasiadas luces, demasiados colores, pintar lo que debería permanecer al natural, demasiado cemento, etc). La intención es buena, pero sería mejor si no se recargara la ciudad con tantos adornos.
> Sin embargo, es interesante que ésta haya decidido destacarse por su estilo innovador. Eso no ocurre muy seguido en el país (donde hay un culto obsesivo por lo tradicional), y me parece meritorio.
> Por último, creo que la ciudad debería tomar medidas radicales para extirpar de una vez por todas ese feo olor a pescado que la caracteriza. El hecho de que allí estén las principales harineras del país no es motivo para que el olor persista, pues hay tecnologías que permiten virtualmente eliminarlo.
> Seguiremos al tanto de Chimbote, que se está convirtiendo en una ciudad interesante.



oops, perdón si no te gustó el comentario, pero es lo que pienso. yo vivo en una ciudad que le pasa lo mismo que a chimbote, todos se tiran en contra de ella, así que estoy acostumbrado a que le digan cosas, pero las críticas de veras que sirven para mejorar (las que se hacen como lo hizo j block).
cuando dicen "es fea porque es fea y punto" pues no sirve de mucho porque no critica nada concreto.

por ejemplo, a mi ciudad la tildan como entre las más feas de chile. es cierto que esta llena de cables y tiene un estilo insípido. cuando dicen cosas así, pues yo asiento porque tienen razón; aunque creo que no es lña más fea de chile. en lo absoluto.


----------



## Marsupilami

de todos modos, reconozco que se me pasó la mano con el comentario...conocida la delicadez de cutis de alguna gente.


----------



## pipo2277

*que gracioso comentario*



Vane de Rosas said:


> Si faltan plantas, de ahì no me disgusta como han trabajado el ornamento de las luminarias. Pero el color DIOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS el color!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! porque siempre se usan esos tonos?????' ya basta.
> 
> Será que las plantas estàn demasiado caras???? hmmmm


ME GUSTO LA MANERA COMO COMENTASTE EL COLOR Y LAS PLANTAS...SE ME HIZO MUY GRACIOSO....VOLVIENDO AL TEMA , CREO QUE LAS CUIDADES PERUANAS NO SON VERDES PORQUE NO HAY DINERO PARA EL MANTENIENTO, ME ACUERDO CUANDO PLANTARON ARBOLES EN LA AVENIDA PARDO Y AL CABO DE 3 O 4 MESES YA TODOS ESTABAN SECOS PORQUE NADIE LOS REGABA O CUIDABAN DE ELLOS, SALVO CIERTAS EXCEPCIONES QUE VEIA QUE LOS VECINOS HIBAN CON SUS BALDES A REGAR ESTOS ARBOLITOS, BIEN ANEGDOTICO


----------

